
Intel needs to come clean about Meltdown and Spectre - SREinSF
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/10/16871856/intel-cpu-meltdown-spectre-response-computer-slow-down-issues
======
del_operator
We can't all be Spectre-tators. :P

